
How contributing to open source can help you land your first job - rnestler
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/04/06/contribute-to-open-source-land-jobs/
======
rnestler
While I definitely see the advantages of contributing to open source, I get
the feeling the article overstates the importance in landing you first job. In
my case at least, nobody seemed to care about my open source contributions or
at least they didn't tell me. Is it really the case that my GitHub / GitLab
profile acts as a resume these days? Wouldn't that create kind of a filter
bubble for recruiters? Not everyone has time to contribute to open source
additionally to their regular work.

